# Who can help me decide on a hand-held pet-hair vacuum?



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2020)

I've been reading reviews, and watching videos on Top 5, 10 or 15 hand-helds but it would be great to talk to someone with a "pretty much" similar situation.

So far, I'm kind of zoomed in on the Dirt Devil, and the Bissell hand-helds, but just not sure which, or even maybe something else.

I know how important grooming is and I do my own with Mimmie.  She is just 5 lbs, with short hair, brown on black.  I have a good up-right vacuum for floors but need something for quick smaller jobs.  Opinions on corded vs battery operated are welcome.  It seems to me that a corded would be better suction but I could be wrong about that.  

Thanks in advance, for any help, Denise


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2020)

I had a Shark cordless hand held vacuum for the car.  It worked great, but I returned it because of the short run time & long charge time.  That seems to be the problem with the portable cordless models.  The larger (more expensive) cordless ones are better because you can separate the extension tube & use if on furniture & stairs, but you have to be will to pay a lot more.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

Denise1952 said:


> I've been reading reviews, and watching videos on Top 5, 10 or 15 hand-helds but it would be great to talk to someone with a "pretty much" similar situation.
> 
> So far, I'm kind of zoomed in on the Dirt Devil, and the Bissell hand-helds, but just not sure which, or even maybe something else.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the battery operated one wouldn't have near the strength.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2020)

win231 said:


> I had a Shark cordless hand held vacuum for the car.  It worked great, but I returned it because of the short run time & long charge time.  That seems to be the problem with the portable cordless models.  The larger (more expensive) cordless ones are better because you can separate the extension tube & use if on furniture & stairs, but you have to be will to pay a lot more.


I don't like the idea of another device to charge.  I also forgot to look and see what the filters are like (cost to replace etc.).  Yes, I would want to remove the extension   This is the one I wanted to buy, I mean, I was considering between it and the other cordless Bissell.  It's strictly for pet-hair according the the review (s):
Bissell Pet Hair Eraser Handheld Vacuum


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 31, 2020)

Well now i can talk vacuums with you Denise...lolololol

I had a similar looking Bissell Cleanview Deluxe Corded Handheld Vacuum back when I had a solid black short haired cat that shed fairly heavily. The Cleanview looked very similar to the Bissell/link you’re talking about but wasn’t heralded as being for pets per se. But it did do a good job of picking up the pet hair from furniture. I clearly recall tho that it was a real workout to get that vacuum to pick up that kitty hair...as in more often than not i’d break out in a sweat (no exaggeration) since it required putting some serious elbow grease into pressing the vacuum onto the furniture surfaces i was trying to clean.

And  i hear you on not especially wanting another device to have to charge....but I’ve had the BLACK+DECKER Handheld Vacuum, Cordless, 16V (CHV1410L) for at least 6 years & use it at least a handful of times every single week. It’s a real workhorse & super easy to both use and maintain. I leave the base plugged in all the time (small footprint) so it’s always ready to go. The filters are currently just under $7 but for 5 years i never bought one, just cleaned the filter it came with under the sprayer in the kitchen sink. (Last year i did finally purchase a second filter so that i don’t have to wait for the original filter to dry before i can use the vac again.)

Good luck in finding what works best for you!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> Well now i can talk vacuums with you Denise...lolololol
> 
> I had a similar looking Bissell Cleanview Deluxe Corded Handheld Vacuum back when I had a solid black short haired cat that shed fairly heavily. The Cleanview looked very similar to the Bissell/link you’re talking about but wasn’t heralded as being for pets per se. But it did do a good job of picking up the pet hair from furniture. I clearly recall tho that it was a real workout to get that vacuum to pick up that kitty hair...as in more often than not i’d break out in a sweat (no exaggeration) since it required putting some serious elbow grease into pressing the vacuum onto the furniture surfaces i was trying to clean.
> 
> ...


Wow Lizzie,  sounds really good!  I figured on the work it will take, but I'm going to go see if they have them on Amazon, Home-depot or maybe walmart!  Black and Decker is such a reliable brand too I think.  If it does a good job on the kitty hair, it will most likely do great on the doggy hairs.  I think with anything I get it's going to take some back and forth just to get it unstuck from whatever 

Thanks so much and I'll let you know what I find!  I don't do anything like vacuuming, or dusting, all at once.  I sort of go in spurts so I don't end up all sore for the next 2 days, lol!!  Nice meeting you and I  do appreciate this post  Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2020)

Ok, done deal I went with the Bissell one w/cord and specifically to get the dog or cat hair.  I really needed one soon so I don't have a panic attack, LOL!  I used one of my new sticky rollers on my chair and used 3 strips before it was cleared of hair.  That's bad, so I need a vacuum for that.  I have an upright that works great on carpets, and a shampooer too.  My vacuum was one I got at a thriftshop, works great but zero attachments 

Thanks for the input I got from you each, thanks for taking time to help me   Denise


----------



## old medic (Jan 1, 2021)

Sorry I'm late to the conversation. But I'll toss in our 2 cents for future reference. 
We got the Dyson V8 Animal a little over 2 years ago... This thing is AMAZING...
Not cheap by any means but worth it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2021)

No problem, I read about a Dyson, don't know the name now, but I couldn't afford it right now.  If this one I ordered doesn't work out, I can return it and put the money towards the Dyson.  It sounded good in the review, and now I have my 2nd opinion, so thank you so much for replying OM  Denise


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 14, 2021)

I love my dyson animal vac, had it for about five years. Does the best job with dog and cat hair, well worth the $. Every time they bring out a new model the others seem to go down in price.


----------



## Victor (Apr 11, 2021)

I, too, am looking for a inexpensive handheld vac, cord or no cord. Strong suction. Bought and returned one that would not even charge the battery. Don't trust Amazon reviews.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

I wish ya lots a luck.


----------

